# Hey all



## Soldier (Aug 20, 2013)

Greetings, 

My name is Jason I work in the Criminal Justice Field. I spent almost 11 years in the US Army and Army Reserve. I have spent several tours of duty in Hazardous Duty Areas. I lucked out when I irst joined the Army and was trained as a Petroleum Supply Specialist. My first Duty Station landed me in Germany, refueling Apache Helicopters. Although Apaches were not the only type of Aircraft that I refueled. I have refueled every type of helicopter the Army has including Shinooks, Blackhawks, hueys, OH-58s. I have even refueled French Gazelles and British Pumas. I got to ride any all of the passenger type helicopters. My favorite though was the huey. 

I come from a tradition of Military Service. My Grandfathers on Both Sides of the family served in the Military. One Grandfather served in the Aluetian Islands in WWII and actually was one of many that built the Amchtika Army Airfield. My other Grandfather served in the U.S. Navy in the Pacific and witnessed Nuclear Bomb testing in the 40s. 

My Father served in the US Navy during Vietnam and latered joined the Seabees, but retired in the Army National Guard. My Brother is in the USAF as a Security Policemen. 

I have always enjoyed hearing stories and reading about Miltary History and I look forward to hearing and learning more through this forum.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard from Skippy down under!

Us Yanks had Lassie, the Aussies had Skippy the Bush Kangaroo!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the family young man!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 20, 2013)

G'day mate, always room to welcome another digger.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jason!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2013)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I wonder if you've ever fueled Adler's heli?!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum Jason and THANK YOU for your service sir.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum! I wonder if you've ever fueled Adler's heli?!


I was wondering that too!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

Jason, as Aaron said welcome to the asylum and our somewhat dysfunctional family of differently abled posters
And to your father from me "Welcome home brother


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome from the last bastion of sanity and reason...England.
Bacon is a popular subject 

Do you like bacon by any chance?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello from N.C.!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

England??? Bastion of of sanity???? Shirley you jest. Shall be begin with the kings...George III mayhap...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 20, 2013)

I thought I smelled bacon in this thread. Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

To bacon or not to........sorry......wrong thread.......steak!


----------



## Readie (Aug 20, 2013)

Ha... if we are mad as balloons then that gene is flowing through Americans too.

Try this.

The Insanity Test


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 20, 2013)

15.3409...
Don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Not gonna try it, just in case that it proves, that I'm off my rocker......thank you VERY much.....


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the clan! Make yourself at home.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 20, 2013)

10.222% d*mn L O N G test


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 20, 2013)

mikewint said:


> England??? Bastion of of sanity???? Shirley you jest. Shall be begin with the kings...George III mayhap...



Don't call me Shirley....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 21, 2013)

31.818181818181818

Do I win?
I don't know if it's good or bad either!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Don't call me Shirley....



Josephine??


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

Agneta?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Felicia?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2013)

Burma!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 21, 2013)

Shave!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2013)

nobody ever gets my obscure Monty Python references....


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 21, 2013)

I do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't tell me that you panicked again!

Grab yourself a Pop-Tart...


----------



## mikewint (Aug 21, 2013)

There are no penguins in the Carolinas
chapman: perhaps it came from next door. 
cleese: penguins don't come from next door they come from the Antarctic! 
chapman: Burma! 
cleese: .....why'd you say 'burma' 
chapman: I panicked 
Paul was just comenting on what he will do once all the wanted posters expire


----------



## Readie (Aug 21, 2013)

Penguins? 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj8RIEQH7zA_

Stormy Petrel on a stick please 

Najco, you'll like this...
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlmGknvr_Pg_


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> Ha... if we are mad as balloons then that gene is flowing through Americans too.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> The Insanity Test



19.3%. The four voices in my head, however, all scored over 50%. Welcome from the left side of Canader.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

He's never come back!
Out on maneuvers maybe?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

You know, I think we scared another one off!


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

You could be right there....

Bacon


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Did we not make him feel, welcome or home enough?


----------



## Readie (Aug 23, 2013)

Sense of humour bypass?

Bacon


----------



## mikewint (Aug 23, 2013)

You guys are all strange enough to scare anyone off. Good thing I'm around for some modicum of nomalicy and decorum


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Normans? Decorating?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2013)

Some French thing I presume old boy, not to worry, it'll pass.....
Them there good old French lads have a place for......characters like that, Bastillien or so it's called I think...


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

Bastillien?
Would that be someone from the Bastille?

Mike should have been More of the Good Guy maybe.
Too many Bad Guys in here I guess. But I don't remember anyone mentioning frogs legs tho?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2013)

Welcome!

Where in Germany where you stationed. I was a Blackhawk crew chief based out of Germany.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Bastillien?
> Would that be someone from the Bastille?
> 
> Mike should have been More of the Good Guy maybe.
> Too many Bad Guys in here I guess. But I don't remember anyone mentioning frogs legs tho?


Wait!,
Who is doing the Norman Decorating with a Bastille/frog legs motif?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't know, but he better hop to it ..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Maybe he's hop(e)less....


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe he's hop(e)less....




Here's your coat Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh well, pub it is then...


----------



## Readie (Aug 24, 2013)

See in the 'Donkey Fondlers Arms' a bit later


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Or maybe try the new 'Head in the Bucket' establishment.....


----------



## Readie (Aug 25, 2013)

Only the posh places for us mate.
I could murder a few beers tonight....

What to choose though? Bishops Finger?...Ramrod and bitter? Ummm... that would make a nice change


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Only the finest brews from around the empire old boy!


----------



## Readie (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely and quite right dear boy.
Fancy a Bombay G&T
We could drink our way around the empire... may take a while 
Raise a glass to the Gurkhas.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2013)

New pub on the M5....the "Pork and Prune". Jan's buying.................


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there a Frog's Leap anywhere?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2013)

Readie said:


> Absolutely and quite right dear boy.
> Fancy a Bombay G&T
> We could drink our way around the empire... may take a while
> Raise a glass to the Gurkhas.



Bottoms up!



Njaco said:


> New pub on the M5....the "Pork and Prune". Jan's buying.................



Passing by the Golden Pop-Tart on way....


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the 'Silent Woman' pub.
The pub sign is a headless woman....

The Silent Woman Inn - History of The Silent Woman


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

Today's empire drink should be Australian Jan.
Wine or beer?
You choice.

Its going to take a while to enjoy the grape and grain of our empire old boy with so many countries to visit.


----------



## Readie (Aug 27, 2013)

'Passing by the Golden Pop-Tart on way.... '

As long as its not the 'Golden Rivet' we'll be ok.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey all Thank you for the warm welcomes. I have been on vacation and have not been able to get on here for a while. 

I love Bacon ! lol and P.I.G. stands for Pride Integrity and Guts ! so Oink! lol

NJAC- What's your vector Victor. 

I was stationed in Katterback, GE near Ansbach assigned to the 1-1 AVN Regiment (Apaches). The Unit has since been reassigned to my home state of Kansas.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2013)

Soldier said:


> I was stationed in Katterback, GE near Ansbach assigned to the 1-1 AVN Regiment (Apaches). The Unit has since been reassigned to my home state of Kansas.



Small world. I was in 2-1...

I was a Blackhawk Crew Chief in 2-1 AVN stationed in Katterbach, Germany from 2001 to 2006. Flew many missions with 1-1 in Iraq. After we got back from Iraq both 1-1 and 2-1 went to Kansas and 3rd and 5th of the 158th moved into Katterbach, and I was in A Co 5-158th until 2006. I then left the Army, but remained living in Ansbach until 2012.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 8, 2013)

We just missed each other then. Where were you in Iraq? We supplied a Aviation unit in the Al Anbar Province.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2013)

Soldier said:


> We just missed each other then. Where were you in Iraq? We supplied a Aviation unit in the Al Anbar Province.



We were based out of Camp Speicher, but we flew around everywhere. I probably hit up every camp in the country at some point.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 9, 2013)

I was at TQ. We sent multiple convoys to Speicher. My Brother who is in the AF was at Speicher a year after I came back. Very Small World. BTW I still se 2-1 Flying around occasionally here in KS


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah I have a few friends still in 2-1 down there in Kansas.


----------

